# Have your preferences changed over time



## DonnieD80 (Jul 17, 2022)

When I was young till mid 20s my prefences were very narrow. I wasn't focused on one body part in particular, what I really liked it was just a nice body for "common standards" with a "little flaw". The little flaw could have been thighs a bit too thick for that body, or a butt a bit too big and bouncy, or a starter belly, or a little muffin top. The "flaw" was very attractive to me, but even more the contrast between a body otherwise "perfect" and that little, isolated sign of overindulgence.


I would have liked a curvy girl, but nothing too exaggerated. I could appreciate a little bit of a belly, but a full blown pot-belly was just gross. So my ideal girl would have been one that would have been "perfect" at 120 lbs, but was carrying 130-140 instead, and the excess showed in a specific place. Also when I started reading stories here on dimensionsmagazine I was only going for the ones labelled "Small Weight Gain".


The girls I was dating reflected that.. they were just slim and fit and I was hoping they'd put on 10-15 lbs (and it happened more than once), or they were carrying those extra few pounds already.


My preference has changed with my age though. My girlfriend when we were in our mid 20s was slim, even skinny. When she started her first proper job things changed a bit. Long days sitting in a office, little energy left after that and more money to eat out.. in one year she went up those 15 pounds that were all I could dream of. Her hips got juicier and a little roll started to form just above her waistband when she was sitting down. That used to be precisely my dream, my endpoint.


As we got into our 30s though my dreams grown bigger. I started to hope to see that little roll becoming a proper one, and then even a spare tyre. Luckily my girlfriend habits didn't change. Many hours sitting, good food from the canteen and many nights at restaurants. Her roll kept growing, slowly but steadily. By the time she hit 35 she had that spare tyre! We met with old friends from university and it was amazing to see my girlfriend, once the slimmest of the group, was then the biggest. She had gained 55 lbs over 8 years, her hips were wider, her thighs chunkier and her muffin top so obvious. Stll she was an hourglass, because her boobs had grown a lot too. I thought that was great, because hourglasses and pears were nice.. I wouldn't have liked an apple.


In my late 30s I started dating my current partner. She was just below 110 lbs and very, very fit. Flat chested, a hint of six pack on her flat stomach, narrow hips, muscly legs and arms. That was till Covid. Many habits changed that year.. less activity, more time at home, as everyone else cooking and baking in our house exploded.. It didn't seem to take a toll on her body initially, untill it did.. it was around Xmas 2020. Her tummy was getting softer and rounder. She was up 15 pounds and it seemed to have gone all to her belly. Suddenly I started to hope it would have kept growing. My new dream was a proper pot-bellied girl, even better if the boobs stayed small, so the belly would be even more the prominent feature. Well, I started "worshipping" that starter belly. My girl found it funny and soon understood she didn't have to worry about her little gain.. she relaxed a lot actually. All the "bad habits" we took up during covid were just getting stronger (take aways, restaurants, lazy long nights on the sofa, always a dessert), even when the gyms reopened we didn't sign up anymore. She had to go up one size with her trousers, and a second one lately. At home she still wear her old t-shirts but they have started riding up her belly, leaving the lower part exposed. A friend called in recently and she opened the door in one of those t-shirts. Nothing was said but clearly her friend's eyes fell a few times on my girlfriend's belly, and she was obviously aware as she was pulling at the t-shirt to cover more. As the friend left my girl laughed and said she has to remember to wear something decent just in case people call in. She has gone up just above 40 lbs since covid started, and with most of them going to her belly there is no way she can easily hide it. Now my dream is for my apple to grow even more there in the middle. Another 20 lbs would be just perfect to make that belly even rounder, softer, maybe even a nice sag as she stands at the door in her small t-shirt, now just a skimpy crop top on her.


And the belly is not the only flaw.. her flat chest got some pounds, but it's clearly just fat so that her boobs look similar to moobs and they have come together with armpit fat and back rolls. Her arms got fatter too, there are some shirts and dresses she can't wear because her arms wouldn't fit in the sleeves or would just look like sausages.


If in the past I used to be a fan of a single little flaw showing a little excess of overindulgence in an otherwise fit girl, now I love to see my previously fit girl sporting a proper belly, you can tell she has been treating herself a bit too well everyday over the past year and a half, and if the belly is not enough she has fat arms and back rolls too. I guess the fit girl is only in our memories and in the memories of our friends.


I even like her hips haven't grown much.. so that she hasn't become more voluptuous, just bulkier.


Anyone alse this drastic change in taste?


----------



## Dromond (Jul 17, 2022)

Not really. My preference has always been, "not skinny." It hasn't changed.

I have to object to the term, "flaw."


----------



## DonnieD80 (Jul 17, 2022)

Yeah I agree.. the "flaw" is the most attractive part to me, so a strong point to my eyes, but generally a "flaw" according to the beauty standard that was imposed in the 90s with those super skinny models cat walking. I think finally things are changing though!


----------



## Donna (Jul 18, 2022)

DonnieD80 said:


> Yeah I agree.. the "flaw" is the most attractive part to me, so a strong point to my eyes, but generally a "flaw" according to the beauty standard that was imposed in the 90s with those super skinny models cat walking. I think finally things are changing though!


They’re not going to change as long as you continue to refer to those parts you find attractive as “flaws”. Even if you find it attractive, using the word “flaw” to describe our different body parts is perpetuating the impossible beauty standards that have ruled back far longer than the nineties. Using a neutral word would, in my opinion, communicate the same thought without reinforcing society’s awful beauty standard.

Please do better. For example, instead of “and the belly is not the only flaw”, change it to “and the belly is not the only difference.” Using the neutral word “difference” as opposed to the negative “flaw”, you’re still communicating the same thought without any unnecessary negativity.


----------



## luckyfa (Jul 26, 2022)

I have to agree with @Donna and @Dromond that the use of the word „flaw“ is not approbriate for a fat admirer.

Other than that, great question and great story.

When I met my wife at age 19, she weighed a mere 155 lbs (about my weight but she’s about 4 inches shorter than me) She wasn‘t fat but chubby and had small tits. Her chubbiness would have almost prevented me from dating her because I was into slim girls with big natural boobs. But I liked her and so we started dating. So even if she hadn‘t gained any weight later on (chubby & small tits), this was already a change of preference (slim and big tits)

We both loved to cook and eat and I vividly remember how I admired her appetite and that I loved to watch her eat. She never seemed to stop eating until she was completely full. In addition to that, she hardly ever exercised and when she did, she rewarded herself with food. 

The inevitable consequence was, of course, weight gain. After about 3-4 months into our relationship, she had gained a bit more than 25 lbs and now she wasn‘t just a bit chubby anymore but beginning to become fat. As she complained about her wobbly belly one day, I truthfully responded to her that I loved her including her belly.

Barely two months later, she had gained more weight - almost 20 lbs and when I discovered that she had a cute double belly, I was absolutely thrilled. This was my defining moment as a fat admirer although my preference still wasn‘t totally exclusive yet.

It became more and more exclusive (to the point of becoming a fetish), the fatter she got (up to 285 lbs within 10 years). I am pretty sure that I wouldn‘t have dated if she had weighed 285 lbs when we first met. 

285 lbs isn‘t where I would draw the line. More is better, in principle. So I would love it if she gained another, say, 45 lbs. But this is of course her decision.

I certainly have developped some feeder tendencies (a notion I would have rejected emphatically 10 years ago) but I haven‘t lived them out


----------



## SSBHM (Jul 26, 2022)

Not skinny I think covers it. All people can be appealing or attractive just in how they smile, what they say, or how they act. However, skinny just doesn't turn me on or attract me physically. Chubby, plump, curvy, BBW, SSBBW, USSBBW all have their appeal to me!


----------



## Orso (Jul 28, 2022)

luckyfa said:


> I have to agree with @Donna and @Dromond that the use of the word „flaw“ is not approbriate for a fat admirer.
> 
> Other than that, great question and great story.
> 
> ...


LuckyFA, this is the stuff of a great WG story. Why don't you write it? I'm sure lots of people will like it


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker (Jul 29, 2022)

My preferences regarding womans figures and size has increased substantially. I now hope to have a mate that is 400#+ and have tried to date women over 600#. When i was younger i never had this range of preference. Guess i just want more and more of what i like in abundance. I used to say I liked BBWs, now it is really SSBBW I like. I m tolerant though. Figure and weight is just one factor in a appealing woman to me. But, our dreams are made of images are they not. I think FAs like me, have dream images of SSBBWs and being with them and winning their hearts and companionship. We just like em very big and fat.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 29, 2022)

Like many my range extended quite a bit over time. Initially I was mainly focused on chubby girls. For a while some of the girls I found attractive would also qualify as thin too. But now I just have a more defined preference range that is usually 200-600 depending on height and shape. However I am not a numbers guy unless I'm actively in a feedist relationship. Even then I'm results-driven more than process. So it's basically helping them reach their goal and then taking care of them as best I can.


----------



## Orso (Jul 30, 2022)

My story is quite commonplace. In my young days a lady in the 200-220 lbs / 90-100 kilos range was paradise, with an upper limit around 330 lbs /150 kilos. Then the lower limit of paradise shifted to 265-lbs / 120 kilos (and the upper limit moved accordingly), then it moved to 330 lbs / 150 kilos, and now it's above 365-370 lbs / 165-170 kilos, and the upper limit is the sky.

According to what I read and hear, this increase of the 'ideal' weight through the time is rather common among FAs.


----------



## joemojo (Jul 31, 2022)

I hadn't thought about it much until I read this thread, but as I look back over the years, I've always been attracted to full, plush figures. I don't know that I have a favorite flavor, as I find them all very hard to resist.


----------



## Bigdj1977 (Aug 8, 2022)

My size preference has definitely evolved over the years. Although “not skinny” has always been true. In my teens and twenties I was mostly physically attracted to women in their 200s. Over the last 20 years that has definitely changed and I now I am very happy that my wife is almost 500 lbs. with a slowly increasing tendency. But this also applies to my own weight. Back then I was in the mud 200s and thought of myself as a fat man. Now I am around 450 and see room for further growth.


----------



## extra_m13 (Aug 9, 2022)

i think i responded this same question on a different site mmm but i think i have something else to say. the perception changes, definitely. 10 years ago, well, 15 or 20 years ago, me , standing at 6'2 and in a range of 200-210 pounds, feeling heavy at 220... would see a lady, at 5'5 for example and 170 pounds, curvy, even chubby. that was of course before boberry changed my whole perspective lol. the fat are just chubby now, the obese are curvy, the super obese are just getting started. so that is different. i do not get impressed by someone saying oh i am fat and just has a few rolls and cellulite to show off


----------



## JackCivelli (Aug 11, 2022)

I’ve always liked ladies of all shapes, sizes, and colors, but as time has gone on, people on the larger end of the weight spectrum seem more appealing to me. 

Not sure if this fits in this thread or not, but I’ve also switched back and forth from feeder/fa to feedee/bhm several times. Now I’m sort of both? Not necessarily a mutual gainer, but someone has to be gaining. Me, her, or both.


----------



## Fattymcfatfat (Aug 19, 2022)

Since being with my partner and introducing her to feedism (she isn't really into but is willing to work it into our sex lives) I've found I've been more confident to explore what my preferences are. Before I wouldn't normally think about women really bigger than about 300lbs but now there's not really a limit, and of course I just find it even hotter when they have gained to a larger size! But that's always been the case


----------



## adam.brown.71 (Nov 11, 2022)

Not changed, but expanded. 

From a very young age I was attracted to lady's bare feet, I suppose because that's what I was closest to.

Nearing puberty I was attracted to full breasts, then large breasts, then larger breasts. Then I noticed the larger breasts I was attracted to were usually on fat women. This was in my mid teens when I figured out I am attracted to fat women.

Next in addition to huge boobs, huge hips, buttocks & thighs. By this time I was probably 18.

Since then I have found feminine loveliness in big soft upper arms & soft jiggly belly aprons, along with an appreciation of cellulite anywhere it may accumulate upon a woman's flesh.


----------



## ssbbwlayer (Dec 25, 2022)

Like many, from young and athletic with big fake titties as an adolescent, to mature and very very fat. I would rather have sex with someone in their 40s or 50s who is majorly obese and waddles than anyone traditionally “pretty” or “fit”


----------



## JackCivelli (Dec 26, 2022)

I’ve always liked fat. But I used to only like it on ladies. I think fat accentuates femininity on women. But once I started getting fat and realized that I like it, my preferences started to change. Where I used to only like fat and curvy, I found that I really like ladies of all shapes, sizes, and colors, as long as I’m fat. It’s like there must be a component of fatness. I can be fat, or she can be fat, or we can both be fat, as long long as we’re not both skinny. The thought of being skinny or fit and being physically intimate with a woman who is also skinny or fit seems strangely off putting to me. Like we’re a pair of skeletons clacking our bones on each other 
(Yes even if neither of us is that skinny)

Additionally, i have a hard time feeling attracted to someone without having built some form of familiarity and friendship with them first. I think there’s a term for that now but it escapes me for the moment.
I also find as time goes on that I’m more attracted to intelligence and wit, and a kindred spirit, more than anything physical.


----------



## Flabulous (Dec 28, 2022)

I definitely find myself attracted to bigger guys now than I used to be, preferably with a big belly. Through my teens up to early 30s I’d date guys who were well proportioned and not overweight, much like myself. I started getting fat in my mid 30s and when I split with my boyfriend, started dating a guy with a big belly who weighed about 300lbs (6ft). I was around 210lbs myself. After we broke up, I didn’t date for a while and actually lost about 20lbs, then met a guy who was around 200lbs (5ft 11”). He gained about 22lbs during the next year or so and I ended up gaining about 30lbs, so for a while was slightly heavier than him. He started losing weight and by supporting him, so did I, although my weight was never mentioned. Our eventual split resulted in me taking a break from dating. I’ve since gained another 30lbs and the last guy I saw briefly was only a few pounds heavier than me but he had a nice big round gut which I found very alluring. Sadly, he was a liar so it didn’t last! 
I guess basically, as I get fatter, I’m attracted to fatter, big-bellied guys.


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 30, 2022)

changed? not really, that wouldnt be the word for it. probably scaled, that sounds better. and that was simply by knowing, by seeing by experiencing it. not by nothing else i think. because at the beginning of time, you see the chubby girls, lets say 180 pounds, something like 75 kilos, 80 kilos, and wow, they seem wonderful, and they are, but then you see the 250 pounder, more ass, more belly, bigger and softer rolls. she can eat more as well. and suddenly we have these wonderwomen crossing 600 and your brain explodes and 300 pounds looks skinny to you, but only in your mind... because there are only so many. and you still enjoy it all.


----------



## CurvyEm2 (Jan 6, 2023)

My tastes just got more and more extreme. I started off being fascinated with fat and ended up really extreme. Going from thinking people of about 250/300 were absolutely massive to finding anyone below 600lbs really dull. Then I became bored with people who were just fat and really into health issues and humiliation at extreme weights, which grew into death feederism and finding about 99% of the content boring and dull. I felt like I'd seen it all. I used to spend hours on every board completely obsessed, thinking of fat from the moment I got up until I went to sleep, only surrounding myself with others that were into it in some sort of weird online world. When there was little content I would spend hours seeking out it all, every media story, every message board, every fat related group or site but the world changed, media became more available to consume, people became more available to talk to, people were more into it. HAES and Fat activists became more main stream and I just lost interest. I think I was attracted to the whole secret world of fat being taboo. It was a secret between two people and was completely out of the norm. It was hot because it was dark. I've always been attracted to the dark things in life. I've always gone for the taboo. I always seek thrills that will harm me and would shock others. 

I now seek very little fat media. I don't speak often with others who like the same thing. I don't seek out men who are as addicted to fat as I was. I still turn to those thoughts when I want to spend a little alone time but outside of that it has very little bearing on my life. I think possibly for me I had something psychological wrong with me. I always had a fetish not a preference.


----------



## Undine2 (Jan 7, 2023)

DonnieD80 said:


> When I was young till mid 20s my prefences were very narrow. I wasn't focused on one body part in particular, what I really liked it was just a nice body for "common standards" with a "little flaw". The little flaw could have been thighs a bit too thick for that body, or a butt a bit too big and bouncy, or a starter belly, or a little muffin top. The "flaw" was very attractive to me, but even more the contrast between a body otherwise "perfect" and that little, isolated sign of overindulgence.
> 
> 
> I would have liked a curvy girl, but nothing too exaggerated. I could appreciate a little bit of a belly, but a full blown pot-belly was just gross. So my ideal girl would have been one that would have been "perfect" at 120 lbs, but was carrying 130-140 instead, and the excess showed in a specific place. Also when I started reading stories here on dimensionsmagazine I was only going for the ones labelled "Small Weight Gain".
> ...


My taste changed overtime. Til I was 20 fat woman were only a preference, but now I only find fat woman attractive that’s my type


----------



## LJ Rock (Tuesday at 2:21 PM)

I think that I've always been drawn to a variety of women's shapes and sizes, from modestly curvy to massively plump. As I've gotten older, perhaps my love for the larger, fuller figures has come to outweigh anything else, but I still find myself draw to a variety of lovely ladies. Perhaps the thing that's changed the most about me is that I've come to appreciate my own fatness more now than I ever did previously. I always had a bit of a fantasy about letting myself get bigger, but in the last ten to fifteen years as my own weight has gone up and down a bit, I've come to appreciate and prefer my heavier self more than I ever did before.


----------



## Webmaster (Wednesday at 12:48 PM)

They really haven't. My preference for fat women began well before puberty. Fat goddesses were in my first wet dreams. And that never changed. I simply think fat women are awesome, wonderful, desirable in every way, and just the best thing ever.


----------



## Anomaly (Yesterday at 10:45 AM)

I'm kind of in the wrong place since this is the board for fat women and their admirers and I'm attracted to fat men, but I found people's experiences interesting to read and especially how there seems to be some commonality about how people's interest got more and more extreme or changed depending on the partner they were with. I can also really relate too to what CurvyEm2 said about obsessions becoming unhealthy.

I am attracted to men who have subcutaneous fat, not so much 'big belly' men and not at all to non-fat men, and if a man fits this description and I like his personality, I generally will be attracted to him once I become familiar with him, but it's a bit complicated because when I first meet people, even of my own type, I tend to not find them initially attractive and to fixate on aspects of them I find less attractive. This is partly because I grew up with a parent who was fatphobic and body-shaming, but also partly because I have an autistic spectrum disorder and I struggle with socialising and am wary of people I don't know anyway. Because men with the body type I like are not common where I live and I've never managed to get on with meeting potential partners online for this reason, it's not often I am attracted to someone, and when I have been it's frequently very intense and usually towards someone unavailable or who doesn't reciprocate. What I find most attractive in terms of weight and fat distribution are pretty flexible and influenced by the current or last person I felt attraction to.

The first person I liked was a boy I went to school with who had always been fat. I talked to him a few times and we seemed to get on well, but the boy didn't do very well in his exams and left school at 16. A new fat boy joined the school after that and we became friends over a shared interest. He behaved in a confusing way, sometimes seeming to be interested in me and sometimes not, and he also deliberately lost weight at one point and the only fat left on him was a hard beer gut, and as it turned out he wasn't actually a very nice person, but probably in the hope that he'd change and get fat again and just because there was nobody else I liked I couldn't get over him, which is getting into what I mean by obsessions getting unhealthy.

Through most of my 20s there weren't any men I met that I really felt crazy about, but I liked a few men who were overweight rather than fat and started a pretty casual on off relationship with one of them, and I'm actually still with him and it's still pretty casual lol. He likes BDSM (not hurting people, just things like tying someone up or wearing certain things and unconventional kinds of sex) and I became interested in this because of him.

Then right at the end of my 20s I worked with a man I thought was gorgeous. He liked the same music as me and he was hairy and blubbery with not a lot of visceral fat or muscle, but a lot of subcutaneous fat and really quite unusually large in the chest area. I became a bit obsessed with moobs in particular at that time and for a long time after. He told me kindly that he was asexual and was not interested in relationships with either men or women. Instead I fantasised that he would turn up at my house and let me tie his arms to the bed and take his shirt off and play with his boobs. lol

My 30s were fairly settled as I just did not meet anyone I was attracted to, and I sort of forgot about it and it didn't seem to matter any more, and I concentrated on work instead.

Then I met someone by chance via a shared interest. When I first met him I was struck by how attractive his face and personal style were but I was actually shocked by the size of him. He wasn't especially tall but must have been 30 stone at least and I'd never seen anyone so fat in real life and I was surprised he could even fit in a car and walk from where he'd parked it. He was sitting on a chair onto which only one buttock fitted. I got to know him from a few in person encounters and mainly through email and social media, because of the pandemic, and his sense of humour and interest in many subjects were just so relatable to me it developed into a crush of the sort I'd thought I was too old to have any more, and of course then my taste evolved to enormous supersized men. What's more, things he wrote implied very strongly that he thoroughly enjoyed being hugely fat and stuffing his face with gourmet food that he cooked himself, and he was very much engaged with the medical profession and monitoring his health to do it as safely as possible. Unfortunately he just wouldn't engage with attempts to flirt or get to know him much beyond the level of talking about interests, and I get the impression that's how he treats everyone he knows because so far as I can tell he doesn't really have any proper friends and has never had a serious relationship. In the end it became depressing to know that this person existed in the world who was so perfect for me but not for me, and I chose to sever contact with him for the good of my own mental health, going back to unhealthy obsessions. I suspect he has an autosexual fat fetish and doesn't need anyone else to enjoy it with.

I still feel pretty burned out now from it and I'm not really sure if it's that or general midlife crisis stuff. But at the moment, what I fantasise about and most interests me is extremely fat men. If I meet someone else I like it will no doubt change again. I don't know whether it's better not to meet people I'm attracted to if they have this effect on me. :-/


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Yesterday at 11:01 AM)

There is the fleeting glance at the coffee shop or at work, and then there is someone I want for a life partner. Fleeting glance? All over the place, all shapes, sizes, ages, heights, races. For life partner, under 5'5 hopefully and a marshmallow head to toe who is sedentary and "not an ounce of muscle." I love fat and love to cuddle, so squishy squishy, please and thank you. 

When I was a boy and teen, it was "anyone who bats their eyes at me" and I'm a red-faced mess. Actually, nothing has changed!


----------

